

GUI Icon Sets for Web Designers - profquail
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/40-free-and-useful-gui-icon-sets-for-web-designers/

======
taitems
I hate to complain, but I am so tired of these articles that just repost all
the same old icon sets that have been out for years (or years in the digital
sense). Every month a new one of these posts comes out, but with the same icon
sets as every other post. Pet peeve.

[http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/21-best-icon-sets-for-
de...](http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/21-best-icon-sets-for-designing-
web-apps)

[http://speckyboy.com/2008/07/28/96-best-ever-free-icon-
sets-...](http://speckyboy.com/2008/07/28/96-best-ever-free-icon-sets-for-web-
designers-developers-and-bloggers/)

[http://www.problogdesign.com/resources/30-best-free-icon-
set...](http://www.problogdesign.com/resources/30-best-free-icon-sets-for-
bloggers/)

<http://www.webiconsets.com/>

And the list goes on.

~~~
dbz
I don't think you are complaining. I see a site like this every few weeks, and
even though the icons are different, the majority are also just plain and not-
unique. A site that was full of unique icons would be interesting.

Basically, I have no idea who would use the majority of those icons. Most look
completely useless as a set, and that's the problem. If one were to use icons
on his or her site, most likely he or she actually wants them to look good. I
find it hard to believe the majority of those icons could ever be used on a
good looking site. ~It is almost as if the creators made the icons to _show_
that they could make icons.

~~~
taitems
The icon set "Fugue" is my favourite. It has over 2000 icons and can easily be
edited, layered etc. I have built an entire web application around them. But
yes, I agree.

~~~
wenbert
Thanks for this. Google returned this: <http://pinvoke.com/> It is a very
complete set.

------
socillion
I was a little surprised that the tango icon set was in the 'mini' section,
considering it contains everything up to svg copies of the icons.

It seems free icons are somewhat unpopular around here. I mostly use them as
application icons on my desktop, considering many of the *nix GUI apps don't
have an icon, or even a logo.

------
jonah
They're free-as-in-beer, but double check the licenses before using them.

------
jhancock
I can't recall the last time I needed an icon. I need easy curved borders on
divs and color palettes. But icons?

~~~
patio11
Have you tested what attractive icons can do to conversion rates? I have.
Suffice it to say that "free" is the last thing I need in an icon set, because
whether they cost $25 or $500 if you use them well on an actual business
you'll recoup the costs very, very quickly. (The difference between the stock
Java icon set and one which was more appropriate to my users was 100% back in
2006. If for some reason you're using signup or download text links instead of
buttons _drop what you were planning to do today_ and make yourself a big,
obvious button.)

